

Saga: iOS App With Siri and Foursquare Features that Writes Your Life - RaduTyrsina
http://techpp.com/2012/08/09/saga-ios-app-with-siri-and-foursquare-features-that-writes-your-life/

======
rajupp
There was a similar app called PlaceMe which was a little more creepy and was
eventually taken out of AppStore

------
RaduTyrsina
Big Brother for your own eyes :)

------
AlexSerban
A must-have companion

